# Uber fired me



## DavidDrv619

Hi,

So I apparently denied service to a lady with a service dog and this was ground for termination. The oddest part in this situation is that I don't recall denying service to her directly or intended to break any ADA law, it was the Uberpool passengers and the lady with the service dog who did not come to agreement with each other over a spot. Then the lady with the dog shouted at me to cancel the ride and to not charge her. I did exactly what she asked me to do and moved on. But she went ahead and complained to Uber I denied the service to her?

Uber's investigation did not even include the Uberpool passenger testimony. How was I in violation of ADA law or Uber service dog policy?

March 22, 2017 5:33 A.M.
I received an email from Virginia T. advised my account had been placed hold pending an investigation from a rider complaint. After this days went by without hearing back from an incident response team member, they just deactivated me first and asked questions later. They wouldn't say why, or respond to my inquiries via email or the app, so I finally went to a Greenlight hub location and the gentlemen there reviewed the issue. I finally received a call from the Uber incident response team and interviewed me on the incident. And 6 days after they finally had answer to everything ended the partnership with me March, 28, 2017.

I started back in June of 2016 as a part time gig but eventually become full time in January 2017. Everything was going well and thought this could be it for a least a year or two. I thought of doing a good job by being polite with riders all the time no matter what (came from a customer service environment), used the rating system properly, kept the car clean daily, and picked up a solid schedules weekdays and weekends 10-15 hr days or 40+ hours a week. At the times I was making between 800-1000 a week using both Uber and Lyft in between. And now this? Is this how Uber handles these situations? really

Amazing.

Can I file a law suit for wrongful termination?


----------



## tohunt4me

You can try


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Soo... no one would give the lady with a service animal a spot in the car where the dog could fit with her?

She asked you to cancel her?

And then you get reported for denying service?

Way to go uber pool,

Best of luck with whatever happens next in life...


----------



## Starbug

You can't file wrongful termination as you were never employed by Fuber. You entered into a partnership as an independent contractor with the understanding that the partnership can be discontinued by either party at any time. Don't expect Fuber to care one whit about any of its "partners" as we're expendable trash to them. That's why I terminated My partnership a while back. They still try and tell Me I could come back and make great money after I told them off. Hopefully it's a blessing in disguise. Try Indeed or another job site and I'll be rooting for you!


----------



## Shangsta

DavidDrv619 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I apparently denied service to a lady with a service dog and this was ground for termination. The oddest part in this situation is that I don't recall denying service to her directly or intended to break any ADA law, it was the Uberpool passengers and the lady with the service dog who did not come to agreement with each other over a spot. Then the lady with the dog shouted at me to cancel the ride and to not charge her. I did exactly what she asked me to do and moved on. But she went ahead and complained to Uber I denied the service to her?
> 
> Uber's investigation did not even include the Uberpool passenger testimony. How was I in violation of ADA law or Uber service dog policy?
> 
> March 22, 2017 5:33 A.M.
> I received an email from Virginia T. advised my account had been placed hold pending an investigation from a rider complaint. After this days went by without hearing back from an incident response team member, they just deactivated me first and asked questions later. They wouldn't say why, or respond to my inquiries via email or the app, so I finally went to a Greenlight hub location and the gentlemen there reviewed the issue. I finally received a call from the Uber incident response team and interviewed me on the incident. And 6 days after they finally had answer to everything ended the partnership with me March, 28, 2017.
> 
> I started back in June of 2016 as a part time gig but eventually become full time in January 2017. Everything was going well and thought this could be it for a least a year or two. I thought of doing a good job by being polite with riders all the time no matter what (came from a customer service environment), used the rating system properly, kept the car clean daily, and picked up a solid schedules weekdays and weekends 10-15 hr days or 40+ hours a week. At the times I was making between 800-1000 a week using both Uber and Lyft in between. And now this? Is this how Uber handles these situations? really
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> Can I file a law suit for wrongful termination?


Why would you drive uberpool? Rookie mistake


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

This is what you do:

If you have proof of what you claim, like a phone call recording or maybe they keep recordings on their call center, tell uber you are suing the passenger for libel and defamation and go with a lawyer to subpoena the passenger's ID, post to see if they retracted their deactivation or if they went ahead and cooperated.

Either way, sue the pax and give uber some headlines ,that's the biggest blow you can throw at them; bad PR failing to protect their cattle, this should be interesting.


----------



## Shangsta

Everyone says sue uber but none of us have made enough to afford a lawyer to take them on.


----------



## Bpr2

For me honestly, if I were in your shoes, if the other pax didn't want to deal with the ada requirements you have to follow; I'd of kicked them out for being *****es to a disabled person/ making other pax uncomfortable and take the ada pax. She has more power over you than the other pax. Of course e-mail uber a.s.a.p to Explain what happened.


----------



## charmer37

First mistake was to accept uberpool, Why would uber pair you with a passenger that have a service dog and you're doing a uberpool ride? These Ridesharing companies suck, Various new options for riders and no increase in pay for drivers is why I rarely drive for uber and lyft is just as bad.



Starbug said:


> You can't file wrongful termination as you were never employed by Fuber. You entered into a partnership as an independent contractor with the understanding that the partnership can be discontinued by either party at any time. Don't expect Fuber to care one whit about any of its "partners" as we're expendable trash to them. That's why I terminated My partnership a while back. They still try and tell Me I could come back and make great money after I told them off. Hopefully it's a blessing in disguise. Try Indeed or another job site and I'll be rooting for you!


 Uber is all about uber and they're very shady, All uber get out of me is one weekend out of the month, To much bull$hit and never enough money.


----------



## elelegido

To add insult to injury, the overwhelming odds are that it wasn't even a service dog but an emo support / therapy dog.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager

DavidDrv619 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I apparently denied service to a lady with a service dog and this was ground for termination. The oddest part in this situation is that I don't recall denying service to her directly or intended to break any ADA law, it was the Uberpool passengers and the lady with the service dog who did not come to agreement with each other over a spot. Then the lady with the dog shouted at me to cancel the ride and to not charge her. I did exactly what she asked me to do and moved on. But she went ahead and complained to Uber I denied the service to her?
> 
> Uber's investigation did not even include the Uberpool passenger testimony. How was I in violation of ADA law or Uber service dog policy?
> 
> March 22, 2017 5:33 A.M.
> I received an email from Virginia T. advised my account had been placed hold pending an investigation from a rider complaint. After this days went by without hearing back from an incident response team member, they just deactivated me first and asked questions later. They wouldn't say why, or respond to my inquiries via email or the app, so I finally went to a Greenlight hub location and the gentlemen there reviewed the issue. I finally received a call from the Uber incident response team and interviewed me on the incident. And 6 days after they finally had answer to everything ended the partnership with me March, 28, 2017.
> 
> I started back in June of 2016 as a part time gig but eventually become full time in January 2017. Everything was going well and thought this could be it for a least a year or two. I thought of doing a good job by being polite with riders all the time no matter what (came from a customer service environment), used the rating system properly, kept the car clean daily, and picked up a solid schedules weekdays and weekends 10-15 hr days or 40+ hours a week. At the times I was making between 800-1000 a week using both Uber and Lyft in between. And now this? Is this how Uber handles these situations? really
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> Can I file a law suit for wrongful termination?


You cannot file for wrongful termination as other drivers have noted. But you have every right to go through the appeals process and binding arbitration, it will take time, but if you are clear that you have right on your side then you should proceed. Consider going to your local county Bar Association who will often provide free legal aid. Having a lawyer to provide to Uber to discuss your case will get their attention. But you have to be willing to follow through and meanwhile you have to find other employment.


----------



## Jagent

Can't wait until some gangbanger with a pit bull jumps in an Uber pool and the dog attacks the other pax.


----------



## Bpr2

Ugh. I've never thought of that. Another reason to just stop all new requests once the first pool ping goes thru


Jagent said:


> Can't wait until some gangbanger with a pit bull jumps in an Uber pool and the dog attacks the other pax.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

I'll remind those who get deactivated to find the law in your State, visit Animal Control Services, file a compliant and press charges, if you have a good faith belief the pet is NOT a "Service Animal". *Must have a valid address and discription of there pet.*

Here is California's Penal Code sec 365.7 as follows ,...

(a) Any person who knowingly and* fraudulently represents himself or herself, through verbal* or written notice, *to be the owner* or trainer of any canine licensed as, to be qualified as, or identified as, a guide, signal, or service dog, as defined in subdivisions (d), (e), and (f) of Section 365.5 and paragraph (6) of subdivision (b) of Section 54.1 of the Civil Code, shall be guilty of a misdemeanor punishable by imprisonment in the county jail not exceeding six months, by a fine not exceeding one thousand dollars ($1,000), or by both that fine and imprisonment.

(b) As used in this section, "*owner*" means any person who owns a guide, signal, or service dog, or who is authorized by the owner to use the guide, signal, or service dog.

_(Added by Stats. 1994, Ch. 1257, Sec. 12. Effective January 1, 1995.)_


----------



## DavidDrv619

How do we know this was a real service animal and not a fraud? 

Does Uber ask riders to provide service dog proof when they file a complaint against drivers who refused them?


----------



## Bpr2

Knowing if uber requires ada dog proof would be nice


----------



## Shangsta

DavidDrv619 said:


> How do we know this was a real service animal and not a fraud?
> 
> Does Uber ask riders to provide service dog proof when they file a complaint against drivers who refused them?


It's illegal to require proof. You can ask if it's a service dog and the functions it's trained to perform.

If service dogs are your fear then RideShare isn't for you


----------



## sidemouse

Bpr2 said:


> For me honestly, if I were in your shoes, if the other pax didn't want to deal with the ada requirements you have to follow; I'd of kicked them out for being *****es to a disabled person/ making other pax uncomfortable and take the ada pax. She has more power over you than the other pax. Of course e-mail uber a.s.a.p to Explain what happened.


No you wouldn't of, you might have but you most certainly would not of.


----------



## Bpr2

sidemouse said:


> No you wouldn't of, you might have but you most certainly would not of.


I would actually, if the other pax were being aholes then they deserve a kick out. It's on them since they chose pool to comply to the rules


----------



## Fritz Duval

DavidDrv619 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I apparently denied service to a lady with a service dog and this was ground for termination. The oddest part in this situation is that I don't recall denying service to her directly or intended to break any ADA law, it was the Uberpool passengers and the lady with the service dog who did not come to agreement with each other over a spot. Then the lady with the dog shouted at me to cancel the ride and to not charge her. I did exactly what she asked me to do and moved on. But she went ahead and complained to Uber I denied the service to her?
> 
> Uber's investigation did not even include the Uberpool passenger testimony. How was I in violation of ADA law or Uber service dog policy?
> 
> March 22, 2017 5:33 A.M.
> I received an email from Virginia T. advised my account had been placed hold pending an investigation from a rider complaint. After this days went by without hearing back from an incident response team member, they just deactivated me first and asked questions later. They wouldn't say why, or respond to my inquiries via email or the app, so I finally went to a Greenlight hub location and the gentlemen there reviewed the issue. I finally received a call from the Uber incident response team and interviewed me on the incident. And 6 days after they finally had answer to everything ended the partnership with me March, 28, 2017.
> 
> I started back in June of 2016 as a part time gig but eventually become full time in January 2017. Everything was going well and thought this could be it for a least a year or two. I thought of doing a good job by being polite with riders all the time no matter what (came from a customer service environment), used the rating system properly, kept the car clean daily, and picked up a solid schedules weekdays and weekends 10-15 hr days or 40+ hours a week. At the times I was making between 800-1000 a week using both Uber and Lyft in between. And now this? Is this how Uber handles these situations? really
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> Can I file a law suit for wrongful termination?


Dash Cam Dash cam Dash cam


----------



## Shangsta

Fritz Duval said:


> Dash Cam Dash cam Dash cam


Dash cams are no help with uber or lyft they never request to see the video. Dash cams only help with police inquiries


----------



## Fritz Duval

Its not what you know, its what you can prove. And ill take my chances. I find it hard to beleive Ubers Green Light Hub will not look at the evidence/proof. Law suit in the making...


----------



## Shangsta

Fritz Duval said:


> Its not what you know, its what you can prove. And ill take my chances. I find it hard to beleive Ubers Green Light Hub will not look at the evidence/proof. Law suit in the making...


Hubs can't reactivate you. Only csr can


----------



## Unkar's Muffins

Stories like this are why every delivery or rideshare driver should have cameras installed in their vehicle. I AM SO SURPRISED THAT PEOPLE DO NOT SPEND A FEW BUCKS TO COVER THEMSELVES IN SITUATIONS LIKE THIS. A single camera can be just $50. Probably would have a recording to prove you were innocent, right now.



elelegido said:


> To add insult to injury, the overwhelming odds are that it wasn't even a service dog but an emo support / therapy dog.


OMFG LOLOLOL HELL YEAH!!! Those friggin purse dogs for Paxil *****es


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH

DavidDrv619 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I apparently denied service to a lady with a service dog and this was ground for termination. The oddest part in this situation is that I don't recall denying service to her directly or intended to break any ADA law, it was the Uberpool passengers and the lady with the service dog who did not come to agreement with each other over a spot. Then the lady with the dog shouted at me to cancel the ride and to not charge her. I did exactly what she asked me to do and moved on. But she went ahead and complained to Uber I denied the service to her?
> 
> Uber's investigation did not even include the Uberpool passenger testimony. How was I in violation of ADA law or Uber service dog policy?
> 
> March 22, 2017 5:33 A.M.
> I received an email from Virginia T. advised my account had been placed hold pending an investigation from a rider complaint. After this days went by without hearing back from an incident response team member, they just deactivated me first and asked questions later. They wouldn't say why, or respond to my inquiries via email or the app, so I finally went to a Greenlight hub location and the gentlemen there reviewed the issue. I finally received a call from the Uber incident response team and interviewed me on the incident. And 6 days after they finally had answer to everything ended the partnership with me March, 28, 2017.
> 
> I started back in June of 2016 as a part time gig but eventually become full time in January 2017. Everything was going well and thought this could be it for a least a year or two. I thought of doing a good job by being polite with riders all the time no matter what (came from a customer service environment), used the rating system properly, kept the car clean daily, and picked up a solid schedules weekdays and weekends 10-15 hr days or 40+ hours a week. At the times I was making between 800-1000 a week using both Uber and Lyft in between. And now this? Is this how Uber handles these situations? really
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> Can I file a law suit for wrongful termination?


Why would you drive uber pool ? Is it a losing money proposition in almost evrey area. After subtracting "buissness cost" you were probaly maling half that at best. Which is below the minimum wage in most states.



Shangsta said:


> Everyone says sue uber but none of us have made enough to afford a lawyer to take them on.


If you have an actual case, a good lawer will charge uber all legal fees when they win the case.


----------



## The Mollusk

The problem with the lawsuit are two or threefold. The OP would have to prove damages. Since he's an Uber driver , the damages from loss of income are gonna be small. Not worth an employment lawyers time to go after it (yet). Employment law and personal injury law are very, very different. The law protects and sides with the business by default.

If you pay an attorney up front (1500-3000), they'll likely get the ball rolling with a caveat that you pay additional costs up front. If the attorney actually gets anywhere , it'll be a contest between Uber's patience and your money. You'll run out of money before Uber runs out of patience .


----------



## sidemouse

Bpr2 said:


> I would actually, if the other pax were being aholes then they deserve a kick out. It's on them since they chose pool to comply to the rules


No, that is not what I meant.

*MISTAKES + DIFFICULTIES*
*Would have vs Would of*

The conditional perfect, _would have_, refers to a missed opportunity in the past. In informal speech, it contracts to _would've_, not "would of."

I would have (would've) liked to see that movie.
I would of liked to see that movie.

She would have (would've) told me if that happened.
She would of told me if that happened.

If you had asked me, I would have (would've) tried to help.
If you had asked me, I would of tried to help.

_Would have_ can *never* be written "would of." However, the latter does exist: when the present conditional _would_ is followed by an expression that begins with _of_.

She would, of course, live with me.
Past: She would, of course, have lived with me.

I ask no more of you than I would of myself.
Past: I asked no more of you than I would've of myself.

http://www.kqzyfj.com/click-1780335-11652762

*The Bottom Line*

The erroneous phrase "would of" is probably due to the very similar pronunciation of _would've_. I would've told you this sooner, but I needed to save something for the bottom line.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

DavidDrv619 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I apparently denied service to a lady with a service dog and this was ground for termination. The oddest part in this situation is that I don't recall denying service to her directly or intended to break any ADA law, it was the Uberpool passengers and the lady with the service dog who did not come to agreement with each other over a spot. Then the lady with the dog shouted at me to cancel the ride and to not charge her. I did exactly what she asked me to do and moved on. But she went ahead and complained to Uber I denied the service to her?
> 
> Uber's investigation did not even include the Uberpool passenger testimony. How was I in violation of ADA law or Uber service dog policy?
> 
> March 22, 2017 5:33 A.M.
> I received an email from Virginia T. advised my account had been placed hold pending an investigation from a rider complaint. After this days went by without hearing back from an incident response team member, they just deactivated me first and asked questions later. They wouldn't say why, or respond to my inquiries via email or the app, so I finally went to a Greenlight hub location and the gentlemen there reviewed the issue. I finally received a call from the Uber incident response team and interviewed me on the incident. And 6 days after they finally had answer to everything ended the partnership with me March, 28, 2017.
> 
> I started back in June of 2016 as a part time gig but eventually become full time in January 2017. Everything was going well and thought this could be it for a least a year or two. I thought of doing a good job by being polite with riders all the time no matter what (came from a customer service environment), used the rating system properly, kept the car clean daily, and picked up a solid schedules weekdays and weekends 10-15 hr days or 40+ hours a week. At the times I was making between 800-1000 a week using both Uber and Lyft in between. And now this? Is this how Uber handles these situations? really
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> Can I file a law suit for wrongful termination?


I'm really sorry for you. I think the lesson to be learned is not to do uberpool, but I do uberpool all the time. The woman probably didn't realize her complaint was going to get you fired. But maybe she wanted that. I would go back to the greenlight hub and try again.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

DavidDrv619 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I apparently denied service to a lady with a service dog and this was ground for termination. The oddest part in this situation is that I don't recall denying service to her directly or intended to break any ADA law, it was the Uberpool passengers and the lady with the service dog who did not come to agreement with each other over a spot. Then the lady with the dog shouted at me to cancel the ride and to not charge her. I did exactly what she asked me to do and moved on. But she went ahead and complained to Uber I denied the service to her?
> 
> Uber's investigation did not even include the Uberpool passenger testimony. How was I in violation of ADA law or Uber service dog policy?
> 
> March 22, 2017 5:33 A.M.
> I received an email from Virginia T. advised my account had been placed hold pending an investigation from a rider complaint. After this days went by without hearing back from an incident response team member, they just deactivated me first and asked questions later. They wouldn't say why, or respond to my inquiries via email or the app, so I finally went to a Greenlight hub location and the gentlemen there reviewed the issue. I finally received a call from the Uber incident response team and interviewed me on the incident. And 6 days after they finally had answer to everything ended the partnership with me March, 28, 2017.
> 
> I started back in June of 2016 as a part time gig but eventually become full time in January 2017. Everything was going well and thought this could be it for a least a year or two. I thought of doing a good job by being polite with riders all the time no matter what (came from a customer service environment), used the rating system properly, kept the car clean daily, and picked up a solid schedules weekdays and weekends 10-15 hr days or 40+ hours a week. At the times I was making between 800-1000 a week using both Uber and Lyft in between. And now this? Is this how Uber handles these situations? really
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> Can I file a law suit for wrongful termination?


These damn people with dogs are idiots...



Shangsta said:


> It's illegal to require proof. You can ask if it's a service dog and the functions it's trained to perform.
> 
> If service dogs are your fear then RideShare isn't for you


troll


----------



## Shangsta

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> troll


Meh not my fault you failed as a driver


----------



## Guapcollecta

DavidDrv619 said:


> How do we know this was a real service animal and not a fraud?
> 
> Does Uber ask riders to provide service dog proof when they file a complaint against drivers who refused them?


My cousin is a licensed dog trainer. He told me that service dogs are supposed to wear a vest and they're supposed to have multiple patches on their vest. One patch represents the dog trainer that train them and the other patch says more or less what the dog is trained for. The problem is just cuz the dogs not wearing the vest doesn't mean it's not a service dog. You're not supposed to ask about the person's disability. Sometimes did disabilities are invisible to the human eye. They can be stuff like diabetes or stress.  Yup. Obviously by law we're supposed to take every passenger with a service dog. But a lot of people lie just cuz they want to take their dogs with them. The bad part is there's really no way for us to prove that it is a service dog. Personally I don't like dogs. They smell Dade rule they can bite and they leave hair all over the car. To deal with all this for $2 sucks. They're special taxis for disabled people. They should just use those.


----------



## SEPA_UberDude

Maybe instead of begging Uber to reactivate you or hiring a lawyer you could contact all the local TV networks investigative news team and tell them your story. Uber bashing is all the rage in the main stream media and if the incident went down as you said, maybe one of them will pick up the story and run with it.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

stupid dogs


----------



## MadAsHeck

Shangsta said:


> Why would you drive uberpool? Rookie mistake


We don't do uber pool in Palm Springs but I was in Los Angeles one day and decided to turn on my app and to my surprise, I got an uber pool. I don't think you have a choice!



SEPA_UberDude said:


> Maybe instead of begging Uber to reactivate you or hiring a lawyer you could contact all the local TV networks investigative news team and tell them your story. Uber bashing is all the rage in the main stream media and if the incident went down as you said, maybe one of them will pick up the story and run with it.


Yes. That's what I was thinking...or maybe a class action suit?


----------



## Shangsta

MadAsHeck said:


> We don't do uber pool in Palm Springs but I was in Los Angeles one day and decided to turn on my app and to my surprise, I got an uber pool. I don't think you have a choice!


Don't accept the ping?


----------



## dirtylee

DavidDrv619 said:


> How do we know this was a real service animal and not a fraud?


The dead giveaway that it's a real service animal is a disabled pax. Real service dogs are crazy expensive {worth more than a lot of used uber cars}

Best defense honestly, whip out your phone or dash cam & record the dog with the pax.



Shangsta said:


> Hubs can't reactivate you. Only csr can


account managers. They are the ones that do it. They aren't in the hubs though, they have separate offices not open to the drivers/pax.


----------



## NoDay

It sounds like its too late for this, but the ADA and uber does have the exception for the safety of the animal fitting into the vehicle. If there is only one spot open for a person, then in that incident, would you legally be able to decline the rider for the safety of the dog not having a seat?


----------



## Rob R

DavidDrv619 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I apparently denied service to a lady with a service dog and this was ground for termination. The oddest part in this situation is that I don't recall denying service to her directly or intended to break any ADA law, it was the Uberpool passengers and the lady with the service dog who did not come to agreement with each other over a spot. Then the lady with the dog shouted at me to cancel the ride and to not charge her. I did exactly what she asked me to do and moved on. But she went ahead and complained to Uber I denied the service to her?
> 
> Uber's investigation did not even include the Uberpool passenger testimony. How was I in violation of ADA law or Uber service dog policy?
> 
> March 22, 2017 5:33 A.M.
> I received an email from Virginia T. advised my account had been placed hold pending an investigation from a rider complaint. After this days went by without hearing back from an incident response team member, they just deactivated me first and asked questions later. They wouldn't say why, or respond to my inquiries via email or the app, so I finally went to a Greenlight hub location and the gentlemen there reviewed the issue. I finally received a call from the Uber incident response team and interviewed me on the incident. And 6 days after they finally had answer to everything ended the partnership with me March, 28, 2017.
> 
> I started back in June of 2016 as a part time gig but eventually become full time in January 2017. Everything was going well and thought this could be it for a least a year or two. I thought of doing a good job by being polite with riders all the time no matter what (came from a customer service environment), used the rating system properly, kept the car clean daily, and picked up a solid schedules weekdays and weekends 10-15 hr days or 40+ hours a week. At the times I was making between 800-1000 a week using both Uber and Lyft in between. And now this? Is this how Uber handles these situations? really
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> Can I file a law suit for wrongful termination?


Uber will always take the side of the passenger regardless of what you say or what proof you have. They will dismiss it


----------



## JPU

As per the ADA law, you may NOT ask an owner for proof of a service animal ANYWHERE. They aren't even required to have a service animal vest on them. Its basically their word. I can basically take an animal with me and say its a service animal. Now, if they say its a therapy animal.. THAT you can deny since its not a service animal. The law is very gray when it comes to this..

A *service animal* is a *dog* that is individually trained to do work or perform tasks for a person with a disability. Generally, title II and title III entities must permit *service animals* to accompany people with disabilities in all areas where members of the public are allowed to go.

*Service animals* are working animals, not pets. The work or task a dog has been trained to provide must be directly related to the person's disability. Dogs whose *sole* function is to provide comfort or emotional support do not qualify as *service animals* under the ADA.

It is actually funny they don't add cats or other animals and just dogs but people still attempt to use those animals.

BUT! You cannot ask them what disability they help with, ask for papers, or proof. You can only ask if they are a service animal.

If the lady refused the ride, you could have asked her to cancel the ride herself since you cancelling it will be grounds for investigation since it looks like you stopped her.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

JPU said:


> I can basically take an animal with me and say its a service animal.


Sure you can, then this may happen...

*Penal Code - PEN*
*PART 1. OF CRIMES AND PUNISHMENTS [25 - 680]*
_ ( Part 1 enacted 1872. )_ 
*TITLE 9. OF CRIMES AGAINST THE PERSON INVOLVING SEXUAL ASSAULT, AND CRIMES AGAINST PUBLIC DECENCY AND GOOD MORALS [261 - 368.5]*
_ ( Heading of Title 9 amended by Stats. 1982, Ch. 1111, Sec. 2. )_ 
*CHAPTER 12. Other Injuries to Persons [346 - 367g]*
_ ( Chapter 12 enacted 1872. )_ *365.7. *
(a)* Any person who knowingly and fraudulently represents himself or herself, through verbal or written notice, to be the owner or trainer *of any canine licensed as, to be qualified as, or identified as, a guide, signal, or service dog, as defined in subdivisions (d), (e), and (f) of Section 365.5 and paragraph (6) of subdivision (b) of Section 54.1 of the Civil Code, *shall be guilty of a misdemeanor punishable by imprisonment in the county jail not exceeding six months, by a fine not exceeding one thousand dollars ($1,000)*, or by both that fine and imprisonment.

(b) As used in this section, "owner" means any person who owns a guide, signal, or service dog, or who is authorized by the owner to use the guide, signal, or service dog.

_(Added by Stats. 1994, Ch. 1257, Sec. 12. Effective January 1, 1995.)
_
Check your State for applicable laws.


----------



## DavidDrv619

Hi,

Thanks for the replies. 

Uber did not care after all and no lawyer took the job (spoke to a few) after many months of going back and forth. 

I'v been staying with Lyft all the way. Best decision so far been doubling earnings and good overall experience with customers so it's all good now.

Unfortunetly I have no choice but to agree with the current unhappy Uber customer's experience and share my story from time to time to them.


----------



## UberTrucker

Shangsta said:


> Everyone says sue uber but none of us have made enough to afford a lawyer to take them on.


That's when U go to a lawyer that u only pay if you win! HELLOOOOO


----------



## Julescase

sidemouse said:


> No, that is not what I meant.
> 
> *MISTAKES + DIFFICULTIES*
> *Would have vs Would of*
> 
> The conditional perfect, _would have_, refers to a missed opportunity in the past. In informal speech, it contracts to _would've_, not "would of."
> 
> I would have (would've) liked to see that movie.
> I would of liked to see that movie.
> 
> She would have (would've) told me if that happened.
> She would of told me if that happened.
> 
> If you had asked me, I would have (would've) tried to help.
> If you had asked me, I would of tried to help.
> 
> _Would have_ can *never* be written "would of." However, the latter does exist: when the present conditional _would_ is followed by an expression that begins with _of_.
> 
> She would, of course, live with me.
> Past: She would, of course, have lived with me.
> 
> I ask no more of you than I would of myself.
> Past: I asked no more of you than I would've of myself.
> 
> *The Bottom Line*
> 
> The erroneous phrase "would of" is probably due to the very similar pronunciation of _would've_. I would've told you this sooner, but I needed to save something for the bottom line.


LIKE x 1,000,000,000,000,000,000!!!!!

Would OF = doesn't mean anything 
could OF = " "
should OF = " "

The phrase used by some folks on this board "would OF" is not a thing! And neither are "could of" or "should of"...

It's would HAVE, could HAVE, and should HAVE. Stop putting "of" after these words please - for the love of all things holy, please please stop !


----------



## Joe_supernice

True

Uber is just a scam, like all the other driving services.
Slavery style. 
Riders love that style. The same riders believe in human rights at the same time.
Cities and municipalities are all about labour laws. By sitting and watching slavery style happening in their front lawn.


----------



## Agent037

DavidDrv619 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I apparently denied service to a lady with a service dog and this was ground for termination. The oddest part in this situation is that I don't recall denying service to her directly or intended to break any ADA law, it was the Uberpool passengers and the lady with the service dog who did not come to agreement with each other over a spot. Then the lady with the dog shouted at me to cancel the ride and to not charge her. I did exactly what she asked me to do and moved on. But she went ahead and complained to Uber I denied the service to her?
> 
> Uber's investigation did not even include the Uberpool passenger testimony. How was I in violation of ADA law or Uber service dog policy?
> 
> March 22, 2017 5:33 A.M.
> I received an email from Virginia T. advised my account had been placed hold pending an investigation from a rider complaint. After this days went by without hearing back from an incident response team member, they just deactivated me first and asked questions later. They wouldn't say why, or respond to my inquiries via email or the app, so I finally went to a Greenlight hub location and the gentlemen there reviewed the issue. I finally received a call from the Uber incident response team and interviewed me on the incident. And 6 days after they finally had answer to everything ended the partnership with me March, 28, 2017.
> 
> I started back in June of 2016 as a part time gig but eventually become full time in January 2017. Everything was going well and thought this could be it for a least a year or two. I thought of doing a good job by being polite with riders all the time no matter what (came from a customer service environment), used the rating system properly, kept the car clean daily, and picked up a solid schedules weekdays and weekends 10-15 hr days or 40+ hours a week. At the times I was making between 800-1000 a week using both Uber and Lyft in between. And now this? Is this how Uber handles these situations? really
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> Can I file a law suit for wrongful termination?


Question, would you have been able to make that amount by clipping pool out? What if the pool pax was allergic to a dog? Are you supposed to kick the other cheapo out of your car?



Bpr2 said:


> Ugh. I've never thought of that. Another reason to just stop all new requests once the first pool ping goes thru


Then Tyrone gets from point A to point B with killa' for the price of an X, no pool means no f ing headache,NO LINE, NO POOL!


----------



## MercDuke

*DON'T DO POOL! PERIOD! DOUBLE PERIOD! DON'T LET YOUR FRIENDS THAT DRIVE DO POOL, EITHER! EVER!*


----------

